# Does mining software send identifiable packages?



## Thy (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi, sometimes when I play not well known games on my smartphone, the phone gets super hot. I then joke, the games might mine crypto in the background. 

Is there a way when I am in my wifi, that I can read the connection the apps establish and check for something like crypto mining data connections or something? Sorry, I am a total noob but maybe there is an easy way to check a signature or something?


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 26, 2022)

PCAPdroid | F-Droid - Free and Open Source Android App Repository
					

No-root network monitor and traffic dump tool for Android devices




					f-droid.org
				




I can't offer support.  It might take a bit of legwork to track down addresses


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 8, 2022)

Phones are meant for calling people. It's natural that it gets hot when you're playing games on it. If you "buy" your games from a shady source than yeah, they might be doing something extra in the background, but most likely it would be running a screen recorder, login details etc. No one is mining crypto using phones.


----------

